# The Chromebook / Chromebox Thread



## LightyKD (Oct 27, 2014)

Anyone here using a Chromebook or Chromebox? I plan to get a Chromebox soon but I wanted to see other impressions. I already have a good idea of what I'm getting into and I want a complete Google environment in my home. I just like seeing the thoughts of others when it comes to hardware.


----------



## TheMasterSSA (Nov 21, 2014)

I got the Toshiba Chromebook 13.3" IPS Display Version. It's nice, fast and light. I would say it's the best out of all the Chromebooks i i have tried. It was 329.99.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 26, 2014)

Heads up to anyone planning a Chromebook/box! You can claim a free 1TB of Google Drive storage, good for one year. Check out this blog post for more information:

http://googledrive.blogspot.com/2014/11/getting-in-holiday-spirit-1tb-of-drive.html


----------



## cdoty (Nov 26, 2014)

I picked up the Acer C710 over the summer; now I would pick up a comparable price (and spec'd) Windows 8.1 laptop.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 26, 2014)

cdoty said:


> I picked up the Acer C710 over the summer; now I would now pick up a comparable price (and spec'd) Windows 8.1 laptop.


 
Um... OK


----------



## cdoty (Nov 26, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> Um... OK


 

I'm not sure what to make of the comment... But, is there a reason you would want a Chromebook (or Chromebox) over a Windows 8.1 system?

When I bought mine, it was cheaper than a comparable Windows laptop. That is not the case today.

And the Chrome browser, on Windows 8.1, offers the exact functionality you get on a Chromebook or Chromebox.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 26, 2014)

cdoty said:


> I'm not sure what to make of the comment... But, is there a reason you would want a Chromebook (or Chromebox) over a Windows 8.1 system?
> 
> When I bought mine, it was cheaper than a comparable Windows laptop. That is not the case today.
> 
> And the Chrome browser, on Windows 8.1, offers the exact functionality you get on a Chromebook or Chromebox.


 
For a moment I thought you were trolling but, yes, your points are valid.  I'm a bit of a Google fanboy. I want to have a completely Chrome OS / Android environment, similar to Apple fans with Mac OS / iOS. I know I could just Install Chrome OS on most PCs but I want the complete experience of opening up and booting a brand new Chromebox.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm bumping this. Something tells me that there are a few more Chromebook/box users here


----------



## weatMod (Mar 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I'm bumping this. Something tells me that there are a few more Chromebook/box users here


 
chrome books is garbage first of all you should never trust google or any other cloud computing with your data they can and will delete all your shit at random and ou will have no recourse and no phone support to contest it, it's happened to several times, they love to delte shit , delete accounts lock people out of their accounts and all sorts of other nasty shit FUCK GOOGLE
now i havent used the actual chrome book hardware

but there is no way it can perform any better than a windwon 8.1 laptop and let me tell you my top of the line windows 8.1 ultraboook perform like complete fucking garbage especially when running ANY google apps on it, i have a 4th gen i7 with 8 gigs of ram and 500gb SSD and it performs like absolute fucking shit,i mean it is a totally fucking useless fuck bag of shit with diarrhea running all over the place

and now they are putting 8.1 full windows on all the windows tablets, and they did away with rt , i can only imagine the horror

let me tell how this absolute fucking piece of shit abortion of rancid elephant smegma performs

you cant even scroll ANYTHING , without it locking up freezing slowing down to the point of total unusability to the point where you want to smash it off the fucking wall

google drive forget about it ,it takes 9 fucking hours to scroll 2 inches down a page of photos it's completely fucking useless
tumblr same shit foregt about smooth scrolling
google plus same shit ,
google chrome runs like fucking ass crashes all the time, shockwave flash crashes all the time and crashed the browser
runs out of memory

even in windows explorer it takes literally fucking forever to populate thumbnail images when browsing a folder

if this ultrabook i paid 1800$ for is completely fucking worthless especially for google apps like plus, drive and chrome i can only imagine what useless piece of fucking garbage a chrome book is

i dont what the fucking problem is with these companies lately,i dont know if its intel's absolute piece of fucking shit haswell ultra moblie processors that overheat 2 seconds after you turn them on
or if its just windows 8.1 being the biggest fucking piece of shit memory hog in history

or if they are just loading this new shit up with so much NSA spyware and builtin spy viruses

but id say if you are running windows 8.1 anything less than 32 gigs of ram your gonna have a bad time because i have 8 and it's barely functional

i mean if google apps cant even run on a full fucking widows pc with top specs properly how can anyone expect them to work at all that fucking garbage chrome book hardware is beyond me

and no it's not my pc i tried other top end ultrabooks , and its the same problem, brand new out of the box and it all runs like shit and i cant figure out why

i have an old 1st gen i3 running 7 that outperforms all this new fucking garbage by a long shot i spent a fuck on of money worthless fucking garbage

the future of computing look pretty fucking bad for mobile and in general if this cloud shit ever takes off

honestly google chrome works smoother and faster on my iphone 5c than it does on my 1800$ win 8.1 ultrabook
it's fuckin pathetic
it even works better on my idevice than it does on high end android deivces

also mind you i alway use the ultraboook plugged into AC and set to full performance
the only thing that windows /8.1 improved is boot up and shut down time


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> chrome books is garbage first of all you should never trust google or any other cloud computing with your data they can and will delete all your shit at random and ou will have no recourse and no phone support to contest it, it's happened to several times, they love to delte shit , delete accounts lock people out of their accounts and all sorts of other nasty shit FUCK GOOGLE
> now i havent used the actual chrome book hardware
> 
> but there is no way it can perform any better than a windwon 8.1 laptop and let me tell you my top of the line windows 8.1 ultraboook perform like complete fucking garbage especially when running ANY google apps on it, i have a 4th gen i7 with 8 gigs of ram and 500gb SSD and it performs like absolute fucking shit,i mean it is a totally fucking useless fuck bag of shit with diarrhea running all over the place
> ...


 

Um, OK, we get it. You hate Google. Moving on, I am having a blast with my Chromebox!


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Um, OK, we get it. You hate Google. Moving on, I am having a blast with my Chromebox!



So can you verify anything in the post above yours? I'm just wondering if any of that is credible? I believe the part about windows 7 running better than windows 8, so why not believe the rest of it? Just wondering, in case I ever think about buying something with a chrome OS.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 13, 2015)

Honestly I've looked at Chromebooks and the newer cheap windows but I don't think they are worth it when you can get a laptop for less or a bit more that have 4gb of ram, better processors, windows os , 500gb, and DVD drives which for me is a much better package


----------



## weatMod (Mar 13, 2015)

yeah you are better off buying a used laptop running windows 7 if you don't care about touch screen
i have seen these chrome books but never used one but they fell really heavy and have shit specs,

i still like my old sony vaio from 2010 i paid 800$ then and you can get one now for about 300

it has an i3 wireless display compatible ,a blu ray drive 4 gigs of ram 500 gb hdd sd reader

easily upgradeable ram to at least 8 gigs and removable HDD and pci express port

its only 720 but i like it better than the HD screen on my ultrabook , even though the triluminous HD IPS display is great for video and graphics it sucks for text and everything is too small

a much better deal than what you are going to get with a chrome book

you can't even find a decent laptop in retail stores anymore bestbuy has nothing but shit
every model there pretty much sucks and they all weigh a ton

the only place i have even seen decent ones in a shop is actually the MS store but anything decent is ridiculously priced and will soon be obsolete when new windows drops

i will never by another intel or MS product again
they just keep getting worse and worse

i wont buy another mobile laptop or ultrabook until they go fanless either ,too many problems with noise heat and moving parts
especially with these ultrabooks , intel ultra mobile haswell technology is garbage

runs worse than an i device with a fan idevice runs 100 time smoother without a fan
nvidia tablets dont have fans i dont why intel chips are so fucking shit and run so god damn hot in this day and age their performance is total shit an d you fry an egg on it 2 second after you push the power button , my idevice never even breaks a sweat

intel should just hang it up for mobile chip because they suck ,i only bought it for wireless display which doesnt work either even though its in 4th gen and it worked flawless when it was 1st gen these companies are going backwards and selling us worthless shit they should be sued for fraud 

also i wouldnt not trust clouds  and especially not google , this companys motto is "do evil"
they have NO phone support if you have a problem you are SOL and stuck dealing with the shittiest online support ever to exist

they have lock me out  of my accounts an ddeleted my accounts i get messages  like"we have detected unusual activity on your account and it is now locked"

no way to contact them, if you insist on using this  scam called cloud computing i would be sure you always make physical copy backups 
just warning you from experience as someone who has lost data , from both google and icloud
icloud also deletes stuff ,notes get mysteriously deleted
but at least apple has some  phone support,  but they are usually not any help with lost data 
just warning you that cloud computing is a cancer and you will loose your privacy and your data


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 13, 2015)

weatMod said:


> yeah you are better off buying a used laptop running windows 7 if you don't care about touch screen
> i have seen these chrome books but never used one but they fell really heavy and have shit specs,
> 
> i still like my old sony vaio from 2010 i paid 800$ then and you can get one now for about 300
> ...


Cloud isn't that bad if the company respects you. For example I use Mega instead of I cloud, drive, Dropbox and can say it is very good and much safer (hell Kim dot com made the service)


----------



## weatMod (Mar 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Cloud isn't that bad if the company respects you. For example I use Mega instead of I cloud, drive, Dropbox and can say it is very good and much safer (hell Kim dot com made the service)


 
yeah i like those, i like mega but after what happened to MU and kim last time i am leary about using it for storage ,it's great for sending and sharing files though but anything i put up there i would back up

there are a certain group of people who have it out for kim and they are ruthless
pretty amazing how criminal these people are, violating international law to raid him in NZ
he is a brave man, and i certainly applaud him for not giving up and not being intimidated into submission by these people


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 13, 2015)

MEGA is cool. I like how they give you 50 gigs to start off. I just wished that it had a PDF and video viewer.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> MEGA is cool. I like how they give you 50 gigs to start off. I just wished that it had a PDF and video viewer.


Yeah but for PDFs it doesn't bug me because the download is so fast and for movies I never watch them on my clouds as I prefer to download e.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but for PDFs it doesn't bug me because the download is so fast and for movies I never watch them on my clouds as I prefer to download e.


I like watching video in the cloud unless it's a part of my home media server. Google Drive has an excellent cloud video player and PDFs work very well. I use MEGA to hold non-work media. Downloading a file to watch it is a bit much for me.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I like watching video in the cloud unless it's a part of my home media server. Google Drive has an excellent cloud video player and PDFs work very well. I use MEGA to hold non-work media. Downloading a file to watch it is a bit much for me.


True just depends I guess. Personally I do the opposite but it really depends on your cup of tea


----------



## Originality (Mar 13, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> So can you verify anything in the post above yours? I'm just wondering if any of that is credible? I believe the part about windows 7 running better than windows 8, so why not believe the rest of it? Just wondering, in case I ever think about buying something with a chrome OS.


I read it all twice and can't find anything credible in either post. He's alluding to a few things that are true, such as high end gaming ultra books do have cooling issues, but he's exaggerating beyond reason.
Also, he's putting down chrome books when he's never seen them. How can you call one heavy if you've never seen one?

Now I too have never seen a chrome book, but I've always had the question. If it's a cloud based OS, how does it handle Internet dropouts? Does everything suddenly refuse to load, or does it still let you do everything offline and only syncs when you get back online?


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 13, 2015)

Originality said:


> I read it all twice and can't find anything credible in either post. He's alluding to a few things that are true, such as high end gaming ultra books do have cooling issues, but he's exaggerating beyond reason.
> Also, he's putting down chrome books when he's never seen them. How can you call one heavy if you've never seen one?
> 
> Now I too have never seen a chrome book, but I've always had the question. If it's a cloud based OS, how does it handle Internet dropouts? Does everything suddenly refuse to load, or does it still let you do everything offline and only syncs when you get back online?


Basically its like a tablet without WiFi more or less. Some apps on the Chromebook will work if it is offline compatible but if it lacks off line abilities then it won't work.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 13, 2015)

Chrome machines are no more cloud based than your average PC. The whole "It's cloud bases" is all marketing. You have both on and offline apps. Most devs tend to make their apps online. As for as handling networks. My Chromebox gets roughly twice the speed of my wife's PC @ 4GHz and roughly three times the speed at 5GHz. We're talking a bout a bump from 25mbps to 125mbps. It's a speedy machine. There are a few hiccups and some oddities, ( I miss having properties when file browsing) but overall I don't see why people are hating so damn much.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Chrome machines are no more cloud based than your average PC. The whole "It's cloud bases" is all marketing. You have both on and offline apps. Most devs tend to make their apps online. As for as handling networks. My Chromebox gets roughly twice the speed of my wife's PC @ 4GHz and roughly three times the speed at 5GHz. We're talking a bout a bump from 25mbps to 125mbps. It's a speedy machine. There are a few hiccups and some oddities, ( I miss having properties when file browsing) but overall I don't see why people are hating so damn much.


Personally I feel that I like Chromebooks but for myself they aren't worth the price when for a bit more you can get a windows with more features. Now I don't have a problem with chrome books but they don't suit me needs


----------



## weatMod (Mar 14, 2015)

Originality said:


> I read it all twice and can't find anything credible in either post. He's alluding to a few things that are true, such as high end gaming ultra books do have cooling issues, but he's exaggerating beyond reason.
> Also, he's putting down chrome books when he's never seen them. How can you call one heavy if you've never seen one?
> 
> Now I too have never seen a chrome book, but I've always had the question. If it's a cloud based OS, how does it handle Internet dropouts? Does everything suddenly refuse to load, or does it still let you do everything offline and only syncs when you get back online?


 


actually i have seen  them in the store an picked them up they are quite heavy especially for what they are
i said i never used one i didnt say i never seen one
and no my ultrabook is not a "high end gaming ultrabook" because no such thing even exists , you couldnt game on this thing at all it has intel HD graphics
they all do , they dont put decent graphic cards in ultraboks, AFAIK, just  intel standard crap

it cant even run chrome properly with a 4th gen  i7 and and 8 gigs of ram,  you cant even scroll anything , it takes  3 hours to populate thumbnails in windows explorer
every time i use it i just want to tear my fucking eyeballs out and smash it with a sledge hammer

 its a piece of shit , intels haswell ultramobile chips are  pieces of shit they are fucking worthless garbage
im not even exaggerating when i say the fan is screaming at full blast and blowing out hot air hotter than from a hairdryer on high before i even take  my finger off of the on button , not even on  for 2 seconds hot as fuck fan going full blast with  nothing even running and its already in near meltdown

if i open more than 10 tabs in chrome  it nearly burns my fucking house down 

and intel is using  extremely  deceptive advertising and branding ,i7 haswell laptop uses a different chip than a haswell i7 ultrabook ,but they dont tell you that unless you really dig to find out

intels ultramobile chips are pure garbage  they get worse performance than a 1st gen celleron or atom

so i cant imagine them putting anything worth a fuck in a $200 shit book

when i paid like $1800  and the performace is absolutely  fucking pathetic ,it takes literally 20 minutes to scroll 5 inches down a tumblr page or any page with lots of photos 
the scrolling if you can even call it that  is fucking ridiculous it cant even scroll anything or it lags and jumps all over the fucking place and never populates thumbs half the time
if it does it's only after loading for  15 minutes

it stutters and freezes ,its total garbage, it even happens in windows explorer when browsing folders on the SSD
 typing often lags also,up to  like 40 seconds behind sometimes
it is a totally unuseable piece of dog shit that i wish i had never purchased and that goes for pretty much everything on the market today  running win 8  or 8.1

i dont know what you have to spend these days  to get a decent  machine or if you can even find one , but im sure its well over 2k so  you are not going to get anything decent for $200  chrome book price range

if a real computer with much better specs cant even run  their shitty apps then how can a much lowe hardware be expected to?
unless it's windows causing all the problems, but i doubt a 200 machine will run an of it even remotely decently even if the google OS is minimal

i would never waste my money on something that only runs googles piece of shit apps like google drive ,the biggest fucking abomination ever that takes literally  hours to scroll through photos , stops ,skips, jumps all over the place when attempting to scroll through thumbs, never populates thumbs hangs all the time it's worthless shit, absolute fucking shit
just like google plus

and also chrome has gotten significantly worse, slower and more unstable in the last few years too  it runs like shit compared to 3 years ago i dont what these fuck heads are doing over there but  every change these assholes makes just fucks thing up more and more it's like they are deliberately destroying their own products and crippling performance and turning everything to shit on purpose

same goes  for mozilla that browser has gone strait into the fucking toilet too, it's  totally unuseable now it get about the same shit performance now as  MSIE ,i swear they are putting in so much spyware in all of  this shit now its
totally fucking the performance up to the point of it being nearly worthless for use on mobiles

but  it's funny that i notice less problems on IOS and  lower end android devices with chrome , chrome works better on my shitty iphone 5c w/ IOS 7(IOS 8 on 5c sucks) and on my friends shitty $99 lg tablet than it runs on my ultrabook or on  his galaxy s5 alpha, scrolling is smooth and fluid and performance seems better on smaller less powered devices it makes no fucking sense at all

just like it makes no sense that these new windows machines run hot as fuck with nothing even running but i can open 60 tabs on chrome and have 12 apps running at once on an iphone and its not even warm
but google  drive still sucks on every device no matter what it is ,it's completely fucking worthless slow as shit piece of garbage into the trash it goes

it's like windows is deliberately fucking it's users who want to use desktop and normal windows  programs , because the metro shit and their app versions that i dont think use as much resources  i bet  they dont have these problems, of course i wouldnt know because i never use that bullshit because it's  garbage but its like they make these things and  say they run full windows but    then they  make everything thats not an app   run so fucking shitty to try and  force you use to  use their shitty metro shit and their  crappy  worthless apps , of which there are probably like  what 15 of total in the windows store?

they said they got rid of rt and everything is full 8.1 now, but the way 8.1 runs normal windoes programs they may as well have just got rid of full windows because the performance sucks so bad when trying to run anything its not even worth it, its like they crippled it on purpose to make you use their apps
only thing is they dont even have any

these 3 companies have  ruined everything

INTEl
MS 
GOOGLE
 everything the touch turns to shit, they are all going in reverse


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 14, 2015)

weatMod said:


> actually i have seen them in the store an picked them up they are quite heavy especially for what they are
> i said i never used one i didnt say i never seen one
> and no my ultrabook is not a "high end gaming ultrabook" because no such thing even exists , you couldnt game on this thing at all it has intel HD graphics
> they all do , they dont put decent graphic cards in ultraboks, AFAIK, just intel standard crap
> ...


 

OK, it sucks that you're having so many issues but are you sure that you don't have some bit of malware on your PC? Maybe it's time for a refresh? The Chrome OS hardware/software combo is similar to the old Power PC macs. The OS is made specifically with the hardware in mind. My Chromebox might have shoddy specs if it was running Windows but it's a speed demon in Chrome OS. There are four mainstream operating systems. You seem to be having issues in Windows and you might not like Chrome OS but maybe you could try one of the X86 versions of Mac OSX or use a lightweight OS like Ubuntu? You mentioned that you have a iPhone. Maybe it's time for you to marry your phone and PC by using OSX X86.


----------



## Originality (Mar 14, 2015)

A few things comes to mind. Choked primary drive, malware, bloatware, adware, too many third party chrome extensions, etc. Windows 8 has a refresh feature that I admittedly don't know too much about but heard it could help with such problems. That and a good old spring cleaning, removing unnecessary or unwanted software and extensions to reduce the amount of thrashing the primary drive goes through.

That said, none of this sounds like the fault of Intel or MS.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't want this thread to go too far off its course. I'm still hoping that more Chromebook/box owners will show up here.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 15, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> OK, it sucks that you're having so many issues but are you sure that you don't have some bit of malware on your PC? Maybe it's time for a refresh? The Chrome OS hardware/software combo is similar to the old Power PC macs. The OS is made specifically with the hardware in mind. My Chromebox might have shoddy specs if it was running Windows but it's a speed demon in Chrome OS. There are four mainstream operating systems. You seem to be having issues in Windows and you might not like Chrome OS but maybe you could try one of the X86 versions of Mac OSX or use a lightweight OS like Ubuntu? You mentioned that you have a iPhone. Maybe it's time for you to marry your phone and PC by using OSX X86.


 
yeah i am meaning to learn ubuntu, and now it even has touch support i hear, i hate osx though

yeah i thought it was just my PC and maybe there was spyware on it or maybe that the antivirus was slowing it done
but  scanning with AV and malwarebytes never found anything  but then i bought a whole new ultrabook and getting basically the same issues

i think the  OS or the browse IS the spyware or both
because  i bought a new laptop in 2010 got it home and i remember having 4 browsers open at the same time with 3 pages open in each browser and like 60 plus tabs open in each window and never having any issues
after about 2012 i noticed problems with the old laptop  and it was getting slow then it broke so i figured i just a get brand new PC and it will be better WRONG
it's worse and my old laptop was a 1st gen i3 now i got a i7 ultrabook and its crap
i think they are doing something with these browsers because   i used to like them and they all seem to suck now, they autoupdate too which really sucks
thats BS  if the new version sucks you ant go back to a legacy version, but i noticed significant decline in performace of all of them, so i dont know if its the OS or the browsers like chrome and FF but i suspect its a little of both

also i have sites i go to stream audio and it NEVER works on ANY browser on my PC but open it in chrome IOS and it works fine , also  wont even stream when i copy the URL into VLC directly , just fucking refuses to work on ANY PC

shit dont make sense, i think they are deliberately sabotaging PC and  putting so much NSA spy ware in these browsers that it turning the performance to shit cause i have no other explanation 

and i cant for the life me understand how these smartphones and tablets can run a fuck ton more shit than my PC and not get even slightly warm and they have no fans
but my PC  is not even on for 2 seconds nothing running has a fan whic runs  constantly  and it's scalding hot, 

why can they make tablets with no fans but ultrabooks, and tablet convertible ultraboooks which is what i have  still need fans and run hot as fuck doing NOTHING 
 but a shitty iphone 5c with  30 apps open and 60 browser tabs open doesnt break a sweat or slow down at all hardly

either intel is seriously fuckng their shit up or there is a metric fuckton of secret spyware running in the background that is  stealing resources or something
i can't figure it  out but PC computing has just gotten so shitty its not even worth it for laptops, ultrabooks,convertables

it makes no sense at all ,intel can just go fuck right of with their garbage mobile chip  they should just give up i wish i could buy a PC laptop with an invidia or qualcom chip i bet it wouldnt overheat instantly  and i bet it wouldnt even need a fan


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 15, 2015)

OK, back to Chrome OS

Here are a few things people should know:

If you need office related apps, the Google Suite should be fine for you
- Google Docs (Word)
- Google Sheets (Excel)
- Google Slides (Powerpoint)

For your email you can start off with
- Gmail or Inbox
- of course there are plenty of email sites.

In regards to a GIMP substitute I use
- Sumo Paint / this app seems to have most if no all of what GIMP offers and allows for saving to and from both the local and cloud storage

For video editing
- WeVideo  / seems like it feature packed but the pricing-to-usable features ratio sucks ass. Until Google makes their own video editing solution, don't rely much on this app.

For torrents
- JS Torrent / is pretty much the ONLY app to use. It works but sometime it's really slow 

The File Browser
- leaves much to be desired. For the most part it will do what you need it to do but having to go to the gear icon to request a second window sucks. I hate that there is no properties tab for folders and files. Additionally I hate that there is no preview within the icon for documents and videos yet pictures have previews. it's silly. Additionally, there seems to be no decent options for organizing files within a folder. From what I can gather, your files are arranged on a last used basis. It's annoying. Even the Google Drive website has better arrangement.

BTW, until it's fixed, DON'T use Google Drive from the file browser. The damn thing has issues playing your cloud videos yet, they play perfectly from the website. Mostly you have to wait a half a minute for the file to load. If you must use Drive from the file browser, only use it for quick access to small files. Finally, and this is a knock on both Windows AND Chrome OS (I'm not sure of the situation in OSX), I HATE that there is no native gif animation support. It's so damn stupid! You're telling me that after all these years, I still need to drag and drop a gif into a web browser just to watch them animate?! WTF?! I know that a new, material designed file browser is on the way so I'm holding hope that a lot of these issues will be ironed out.

With all of that said, don't get it twisted, I still love my Chromebox and Chrome OS is still a good system. It's a young, budding system with lots of room to mature. Like any parent, I'm looking forward to watching the OS mature. I'll have more to say on things over the next few days but right now I'm having fun!


----------



## Lacius (Mar 15, 2015)

At the school I work at, I was on a committee to select Chromebooks or laptops to buy for students. We ended up purchasing about twenty Lenovo N20 models. So far, we've had nothing but good experiences with them. They're much faster than the old Windows XP computers we already have, and the students can do pretty much anything on them that they would do on a Windows machine. We might purchase about a hundred more.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 15, 2015)

Lacius said:


> At the school I work at, I was on a committee to select Chromebooks or laptops to buy for students. We ended up purchasing about twenty Lenovo N20 models. So far, we've had nothing but good experiences with them. They're much faster than the old Windows XP computers we already have, and the students can do pretty much anything on them that they would do on a Windows machine. We might purchase about a hundred more.


 

That's pretty awesome! I really wish that more schools would go with the Chrome OS platform. No excuses on losing your homework because it's backed onto the cloud lol. Google should start getting manufacturers to make Chrome OS sticks. for schools that can't afford to buy every student a laptop, I can see them (schools) having a monitor, keyboard and mouse at every desk and all the student would need is a "Chrome stick". There would be no worried of major damage because a student drops a laptop and if a stick becomes damaged it should be fairly cheap to replace. This might not be so easy to implement on the High School level but maybe in the Elementary and Middle levels.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 15, 2015)

Lacius said:


> At the school I work at, I was on a committee to select Chromebooks or laptops to buy for students. We ended up purchasing about twenty Lenovo N20 models. So far, we've had nothing but good experiences with them. They're much faster than the old Windows XP computers we already have, and the students can do pretty much anything on them that they would do on a Windows machine. We might purchase about a hundred more.


 
you know you are just teaching and indoctrinating the children to trust the cloud computing model and give up all their computing freedom ,data and privacy over to this cancerous mega corporation right?

get them while there young is the strategy to changing dissenting opinions
it's happening in all schools nation wide too
their goal is to wipe out local storage and GP computing altogether
and also to create dossiers on every child


----------



## Lacius (Mar 15, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> That's pretty awesome! I really wish that more schools would go with the Chrome OS platform. No excuses on losing your homework because it's backed onto the cloud lol. Google should start getting manufacturers to make Chrome OS sticks. for schools that can't afford to buy every student a laptop, I can see them (schools) having a monitor, keyboard and mouse at every desk and all the student would need is a "Chrome stick". There would be no worried of major damage because a student drops a laptop and if a stick becomes damaged it should be fairly cheap to replace. This might not be so easy to implement on the High School level but maybe in the Elementary and Middle levels.


The goal of our school district is to unify around Google. It was between Google accounts and Microsoft accounts, and I chose Google. We're giving the kids Google accounts, we're using Google Docs for all of our word processing, we're using Google Drive for all of our files (in part so no one can lose anything), etc. Even the old Windows computers are just acting as middlemen between students and Google Chrome.



weatMod said:


> you know you are just teaching and indoctrinating the children to trust the cloud computing model and give up all their computing freedom ,data and privacy over to this cancerous mega corporation right?
> 
> get them while there young is the strategy to changing dissenting opinions
> it's happening in all schools nation wide too
> ...


I don't think your concerns are valid. I'm not telling students to give up their computing freedom. There are numerous reasons to use cloud computing and web-based applications in a school setting. Including what I mentioned above, it also allows for consistency across devices. In the classroom setting, it is impossible to go over every computer option. It would take the whole school year to adequately say, "Here's how Windows works. Here's how Mac OS works. Here's how Android works. Here's how iOS works. Here's how Google works. Here's how Microsoft Word works. Here's how LibreOffice works. Here's how Outlook works." The goal is to consistently use one of these options in order to provide a framework from which students can gain the computer literacy required to intuitively figure out everything else on this list and more.

I chose Google because Chromebooks are cheap, and Google works across all devices. It also keeps my students organized, especially the ones who will intentionally forget their thumb drives because they don't want to work on a research paper.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 15, 2015)

Lacius said:


> The goal of our school district is to unify around Google. It was between Google accounts and Microsoft accounts, and I chose Google. We're giving the kids Google accounts, we're using Google Docs for all of our word processing, we're using Google Drive for all of our files (in part so no one can lose anything), etc. Even the old Windows computers are just acting as middlemen between students and Google Chrome.
> 
> 
> I don't think your concerns are valid. I'm not telling students to give up their computing freedom. There are numerous reasons to use cloud computing and web-based applications in a school setting. Including what I mentioned above, it also allows for consistency across devices. In the classroom setting, it is impossible to go over every computer option. It would take the whole school year to adequately say, "Here's how Windows works. Here's how Mac OS works. Here's how Android works. Here's how iOS works. Here's how Google works. Here's how Microsoft Word works. Here's how LibreOffice works. Here's out Outlook works." The goal is to consistently use one of these options in order to provide a framework from which students can gain the computer literacy required to intuitively figure out everything else on this list and more.
> ...


 

Sounds like your school is off to a really good start. Speaking of Windows, I find it funny that Microsoft is trying to get PC manufacturers to play catch-up with Chromebooks/boxes. Just look at the four recent offerings from HP. The HP Stream 11 is a Windows 8 book that comes in blue or pink and is modeled after their very own Chromebook. The other two devices are the silver and blue HP stream mini, which are boxes that are basically the same offering as their own Chromebox but with Windows 8 and a sightly modified shell.

Other Windows manufacturers are following. Hell, Microsoft is even giving away licenses at $35 a pop for devices such as micro computers and tablets running Windows 8. There is no doubt that Google went in the right direction. People want simplicity and people want devices that just work. A year from now, there will be a ton of Chrome OS users and I cant wait to see the computing landscape then.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 15, 2015)

Lacius said:


> The goal of our school district is to unify around Google. It was between Google accounts and Microsoft accounts, and I chose Google. We're giving the kids Google accounts, we're using Google Docs for all of our word processing, we're using Google Drive for all of our files (in part so no one can lose anything), etc. Even the old Windows computers are just acting as middlemen between students and Google Chrome.
> 
> 
> I don't think your concerns are valid. I'm not telling students to give up their computing freedom. There are numerous reasons to use cloud computing and web-based applications in a school setting. Including what I mentioned above, it also allows for consistency across devices. In the classroom setting, it is impossible to go over every computer option. It would take the whole school year to adequately say, "Here's how Windows works. Here's how Mac OS works. Here's how Android works. Here's how iOS works. Here's how Google works. Here's how Microsoft Word works. Here's how LibreOffice works. Here's how Outlook works." The goal is to consistently use one of these options in order to provide a framework from which students can gain the computer literacy required to intuitively figure out everything else on this list and more.
> ...


 
but they are not gaining computer literacy though they are gaining  google literacy , by your admission  the school is too lazy to teach proficiency in actual computer literacy so you are just teaching  google as an alternative because it's just easier ,pure laziness

of course if they get their way they will be using this horrible alternative to real computing in the real world
you are contributing to the death of computing, to the death  of GP computing and local storage and giving control over to google ,you are sacrificing control and  freedom for convenience


i do use chrome  and do like the sync feature that  syncs my browse across devices but you are giving up privacy and compromising security
but there is not really an alternative now because nothing is really  private or secure anymore

but when you upload to these cloud services they own all of your data, read the fine print 

this is just contributing to the dumbing down of society and creating total dependence of these corporate entities
and giving them total control

it's not a good thing they are constantly changing things for the worse  and pissing off their users too ,and they never listen to user feedback
in fact they  do the  exact opposite  of what their user want most of  the time

also there is a concerted effort to spread the use of chrome books in schools these companies want to collect  data on all children
 it's child exploitation 
they are data mining children


----------



## weatMod (Mar 15, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Sounds like your school is off to a really good start. Speaking of Windows, I find it funny that Microsoft is trying to get PC manufacturers to play catch-up with Chromebooks/boxes. Just look at the four recent offerings from HP. The HP Stream 11 is a Windows 8 book that comes in blue or pink and is modeled after their very own Chromebook. The other two devices are the silver and blue HP stream mini, which are boxes that are basically the same offering as their own Chromebox but with Windows 8 and a sightly modified shell.
> 
> Other Windows manufacturers are following. Hell, Microsoft is even giving away licenses at $35 a pop for devices such as micro computers and tablets running Windows 8. There is no doubt that Google went in the right direction. People want simplicity and people want devices that just work. A year from now, there will be a ton of Chrome OS users and I cant wait to see the computing landscape then.


 
you think this is good IT'S NOT GOOD

it's funny you mention this because i am using the HP stream whatever the fuck you call it ,i call it a fucking piece of shit, right now
my ultrabook is broke,(already after not even 4 months of use and having never even been outside my home or off AC)

the manufacturers warranty only pays for repair through geek squad(which totally sucks because they do not fix in house and have to ship your PC across the country)

so worst buy offered me to be able to buy a PC as sort of a loaner and said they will return it when my PC comes back no matter how long it takes i can still return for a full refund

i was sort of in a rush and since they said the repair would only take a couple weeks i just decided to pick up the cheapest lightest thing there and i didn't even realize that it was a stream cloud based whatever it is, it runs win 8.1 and has a touch screen so i just grabbed it

here is my review of this piece of garbage

1st thing i notice is the build quality ,it is actually surprisingly great , it's not too heavy , feels nice and really solid,the hinge is really tight , i like the blue color and white keys color scheme and the outside of the lid has a really nice matte finish ,i really like the build quality and look of this device a lot

i would never call this thing light it's just that it was lighter than pretty much every other thing on the worst buy display line, but their selection is just total shit anyways
this thing is still about 2 and half times heavier than my ultrabook

also on the plus side it is quiet , i dont even know if it has a fan in it because after a week and half of heavy use i hear nothing

it has some decent stereo DTS speakers on the bottom of the front underneath

aaand thats about all that i can say positive about this thing

now for the negative

lets start with the display, this has to be THE WORST LCD display i have ever seen in my entire life ,now i am used to a premium IPS triluminous full HD LED display
but this thing is just so fucked up, the color scheme is so far off its ridiculous none of the colors are right at all but i knew that right away when i was in worst buy by just by looking at all the other machines next to it because it was so glaringly obvious by comparison  but  it still would have been totally noticeable even if it want next to other machines with decent displays

, but i didnt care though since this is only extremely temporary situation, mainly i grabbed it cause it was among the lightest and cheapest things there and it looked nice

i overlooked one thing with this device , the SD reader is MSD only , no SD slot just micro i didnt realize it till i got it home

now to the performance

good god why would anyone want to deal with piece of shit is beyond me you would  have to be a total fucking masochist or live in the poorest 3rd world hell hole slum and not be able to afford anything else other than that i see no reason to own this garbage

1st of all (another oversight on my part i didnt realize when i picked it up) this thing has 20 gigs of storage TWENTY!
the fucking "HDD" is already full and has been for days now
and i only had it a little over a week!

the performance out of the box was total shit to be sure but now with the "HDD" full and only 2 gigs of ram it's like not even useable

if you plan on using chrome on this thing you can forget it
dont even bother wasting your time ,it's horrible

if this is the future of computing just kill me now ,id rater go live in the fucking woods and eat berries and brush my teeth with a stick and become a total Luddite living in a cave than deal with this shit, and  this cloud computing nightmare
these things are just dumb terminals with shit performance even for that

EDIT: oh yeah and i forgot to mention that this thing came with MCafee preinstalled FUCKING MCAFEE!
that should just say it all right fucking there
as if the HP logo isn't enough in itself to steer you clear of this abomination


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 15, 2015)

The moral of this story, don't buy prebuilt computers


----------



## weatMod (Mar 16, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> The moral of this story, don't buy prebuilt computers


 
yes true but for laptops,ultrabooks you really have no choice

they are all prebuilt, and now there has been a lot of companies cutting back their offerings  or just dropping out of the laptop and ultrabook market altogether  , i have NEVER seen such a shitty  selection to chose from in my life and just as these  manufacturers are moving out of laptop and ultrabook production they are moving into this new cloud book market
 this current generation of laptops has thee shittiest selection i have ever seen in my life

i bought my ultrabook like a year ago and it was not great then but now it 100 times worse
you cant even find anything decent ,they all way ton and have the shittiest features and configurations
they are all huge bulky  and ugly

the market has completely gone to shit , you have to spend like at least 2k for anything even half decent anything with a half decent weight and half decent specs now is going to cost you like 2k  plus


the moral is that these monopoly corporations are pushing things a very bad and frightening direction
and people should try and resist it because if they give in now it's only going to make things worse


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Mar 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> actually i have seen  them in the store an picked them up they are quite heavy especially for what they are
> i said i never used one i didnt say i never seen one
> and no my ultrabook is not a "high end gaming ultrabook" because no such thing even exists , you couldnt game on this thing at all it has intel HD graphics
> they all do , they dont put decent graphic cards in ultraboks, AFAIK, just  intel standard crap
> ...


Stop watching so much porn and maybe your computer wont be riddled with viruses. That and dont click on every ad you see online, and while you're at it, dont open emails from people you dont know.

Then your computer will run decently. Everything you've stated points at one thing, viruses.

Learn how to safely use your computer online and stop blaming others for your problems..


----------



## Lacius (Mar 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> but they are not gaining computer literacy though they are gaining google literacy , by your admission the school is too lazy to teach proficiency in actual computer literacy so you are just teaching google as an alternative because it's just easier ,pure laziness


It is possible to teach computer literacy using Google or something else as a launching point. In fact, that's how it works, but I guess you wouldn't know. Also, telling me I'm too lazy to teach computer literacy is just idiotic, considering that it's a significant part of my day job. What you said just doesn't make sense.



weatMod said:


> of course if they get their way they will be using this horrible alternative to real computing in the real world
> you are contributing to the death of computing, to the death of GP computing and local storage and giving control over to google ,you are sacrificing control and freedom for convenience


Ignoring the fact that much of the world is going the way of email and becoming web-based, which is still real computing (whatever that's supposed to mean), we have Windows computers, and we reference other items that aren't Google Apps.



weatMod said:


> i do use chrome and do like the sync feature that syncs my browse across devices but you are giving up privacy and compromising security
> but there is not really an alternative now because nothing is really private or secure anymore
> 
> but when you upload to these cloud services they own all of your data, read the fine print
> ...


If you don't like it, either don't use it or encrypt your data.



weatMod said:


> this is just contributing to the dumbing down of society and creating total dependence of these corporate entities
> and giving them total control
> 
> it's not a good thing they are constantly changing things for the worse and pissing off their users too ,and they never listen to user feedback
> ...


We wouldn't be using Google if it weren't highly functional and user-friendly, not to mention highly convenient and cheap. If they piss us off, we'll move on; that's how the market works. I also genuinely laughed at your comment about data mining. Ignoring that there's no real evidence for this child exploitation as you describe it, my students are sending "hi" email messages to each other and typing research papers on Ebola. I'm not sure what Google has to be gained or what my students have to be lost. I'm probably doing more data mining on them than Google.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 16, 2015)

Lacius, do you use Chrome OS for your personal computing?


----------



## weatMod (Mar 16, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Stop watching so much porn and maybe your computer wont be riddled with viruses. That and dont click on every ad you see online, and while you're at it, dont open emails from people you dont know.
> 
> Then your computer will run decently. Everything you've stated points at one thing, viruses.
> 
> Learn how to safely use your computer online and stop blaming others for your problems..


 
i dont do any of those things, except the porn of course but i only go to trusted sites
it's not a virus problem i thought it was too but when i got a brand new machine and it still does it right out of the box when i never went to any porn sites
it still does it, it's just a fact that these new OS and new machines have serious problems and dont perform as well as even older legacy stuff from previous generations
not sure if its because these new OS's are loaded with spyware and are just memory and resource hogs in general or if the processors are just shit or a little bit of both

and googles web based services are just crap, google drive is crap

also no viruses or malware are ever detected


----------



## Lacius (Mar 16, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Lacius, do you use Chrome OS for your personal computing?


 
No, I use Windows.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 16, 2015)

Lacius said:


> It is possible to teach computer literacy using Google or something else as a launching point. In fact, that's how it works, but I guess you wouldn't know. Also, telling me I'm too lazy to teach computer literacy is just idiotic, considering that it's a significant part of my day job. What you said just doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> Ignoring the fact that much of the world is going the way of email and becoming web-based, which is still real computing (whatever that's supposed to mean), we have Windows computers, and we reference other items that aren't Google Apps.
> ...


 
"It would take the whole school year to adequately say, "Here's how Windows works. Here's how Mac OS works. Here's how Android works. Here's how iOS works. Here's how Google works. Here's how Microsoft Word works. Here's how LibreOffice works. Here's how Outlook works."

you just admit that the schools are too lazy to teach how to use an actual OS and too cheap to  provide real computer, you are teaching them   how to use  inferior ssytems
 out of laziness and  because the school is too cheap to provide proper machines

and you are very naive if you  think that these companies are not data mining the children
i can assure that they most certainly are all their data is being sold to the government the corporations,  potential future employers
and i can bet your schools is signed on to common core as well


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 16, 2015)

Lacius said:


> No, I use Windows.


 
Cool beans. Also, you will want to check Google's _End of Life Policy_ to see if this applies to the Chromebooks purchased for your school:

https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/eol.html


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Mar 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> i dont do any of those things, except the porn of course but i only go to trusted sites
> it's not a virus problem i thought it was too but when i got a brand new machine and it still does it right out of the box when i never went to any porn sites
> it still does it, it's just a fact that these new OS and new machines have serious problems and dont perform as well as even older legacy stuff from previous generations
> not sure if its because these new OS's are loaded with spyware and are just memory and resource hogs in general or if the processors are just shit or a little bit of both
> ...


 
Sorry for being snappy, I don't know what got into me to be honest. Realistically when using Windows 8/8.1 yes those particular OS's are super bloated. That's why I refuse to "upgrade" (more like downgrade). I dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu on my desktop and my laptop. Both are several years old and they run beautifully. Desktop only has a dual core pentium and 4gb of ram, i'm not really a pc gamer obviously, given my specs. The only pc game I ever play is WOW which you can run on any windows machine made in the past 10 years XD. Laptop is a tri-core AMD (can't remember which processor off hand) 4gb of ram also. Runs great for what I'm doing.

I also have a chromebox (not my primary pc of course) but its lightning fast despite the fact that it also has a dual core pentium and only 2gb of ram. With how lightweight ChromeOS is and the fact that it runs off an SSD makes up for the minimal specs. The only slow down I notice is a result of adding Ubuntu to it (through the developer's backdoor) using crouton. The way I have it set up, essentially ChromeOS and Ubuntu pretty much run side by side. The linux kernel that Chrome is based off of is used for both ChromeOS and Ubuntu at the same time and you can switch between interfaces/software compatibility. This is where the computer bottlenecks. I need to set it up as dual boot instead of how I have it set up now and performance should be comparable to what I had before (at least under ChromeOS, it should be identical to before I added Ubuntu).

I'm a huge fan of linux and lightweight OS's in general. Throw a lightweight linux distro on a 10 year old XP machine and it will run like nobody's business. But try to upgrade to a later version of windows and fuggedaboutit. Only reason I keep windows is because I'm forced to in order to run certain software. I could set up a VM but I prefer to dual boot as my hardware is older and for a VM I would need to allocate a good chunk of my resources to the VM which would inhibit performance both inside and outside the VM.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 16, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Sorry for being snappy, I don't know what got into me to be honest. Realistically when using Windows 8/8.1 yes those particular OS's are super bloated. That's why I refuse to "upgrade" (more like downgrade). I dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu on my desktop and my laptop. Both are several years old and they run beautifully. Desktop only has a dual core pentium and 4gb of ram, i'm not really a pc gamer obviously, given my specs. The only pc game I ever play is WOW which you can run on any windows machine made in the past 10 years XD. Laptop is a tri-core AMD (can't remember which processor off hand) 4gb of ram also. Runs great for what I'm doing.
> 
> I also have a chromebox (not my primary pc of course) but its lightning fast despite the fact that it also has a dual core pentium and only 2gb of ram. With how lightweight ChromeOS is and the fact that it runs off an SSD makes up for the minimal specs. The only slow down I notice is a result of adding Ubuntu to it (through the developer's backdoor) using crouton. The way I have it set up, essentially ChromeOS and Ubuntu pretty much run side by side. The linux kernel that Chrome is based off of is used for both ChromeOS and Ubuntu at the same time and you can switch between interfaces/software compatibility. This is where the computer bottlenecks. I need to set it up as dual boot instead of how I have it set up now and performance should be comparable to what I had before (at least under ChromeOS, it should be identical to before I added Ubuntu).
> 
> I'm a huge fan of linux and lightweight OS's in general. Throw a lightweight linux distro on a 10 year old XP machine and it will run like nobody's business. But try to upgrade to a later version of windows and fuggedaboutit. Only reason I keep windows is because I'm forced to in order to run certain software. I could set up a VM but I prefer to dual boot as my hardware is older and for a VM I would need to allocate a good chunk of my resources to the VM which would inhibit performance both inside and outside the VM.


 

yeah only thing is that win7 is probably going to have major driver issues on a new machine with touch ,it's ok for desktops but i idont think you can really do it on laptops/ultrabooks that were designes specifically for 8 or 8.1, ubuntu supports touch but i never used it but im sure there will be driver issues with that too

what i dont understand is that now MS got rid of RT completely and are running full 8.1 on their tablets
they must run like complete shit
i only glanced at them in the MS store and saw metro on it, but i bet if you sat down with it and tried to do anything on it it would be an excercize in futility unless they are running a lighter version or something ,how can they run full 8.1 on tablets when it barely works on a full laptop/ultrabook with top specs


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> yeah only thing is that win7 is probably going to have major driver issues on a new machine with touch ,it's ok for desktops but i idont think you can really do it on laptops/ultrabooks that were designes specifically for 8 or 8.1, ubuntu supports touch but i never used it but im sure there will be driver issues with that too
> 
> what i dont understand is that now MS got rid of RT completely and are running full 8.1 on their tablets
> they must run like complete shit
> i only glanced at them in the MS store and saw metro on it, but i bet if you sat down with it and tried to do anything on it it would be an excercize in futility unless they are running a lighter version or something ,how can they run full 8.1 on tablets when it barely works on a full laptop/ultrabook with top specs


Because to simply put it, Windows 8 may not work great on tablets due to specs but it is better than the faster RT because RT has always been mediocre due to lack of support.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 16, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Because to simply put it, Windows 8 may not work great on tablets due to specs but it is better than the faster RT because RT has always been mediocre due to lack of support.


 
oh yeah we know MS is doomed to fail with their crAPP store, there are what 6 apps in the whole thing?
you are right RT ws useless because MS are retarded they waited waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long to decide to get intot he tablet OS, and app store game
they are just way too far behind to ever catch up
now that RT is finally gone they should just  kill off metro an their  doomed app store as well put it out of its misery once and for all
i just feel bad for anyone who was actually dumb enough to buy one these devices like an RT tab or windows phone
all though there is a way to get android apps running on RT im sure it's not very good even though i never tried it

im just saying that there is no way full windows can run  anywhere near decent on a tablet because it dont even run decent on high end ultrabooks 
so how can run anywhere near decent on these tabts that haveintel atom processors, they all have atom processors except for the surface 3 and that is like 2 grand for the i7


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> oh yeah we know MS is doomed to fail with their crAPP store, there are what 6 apps in the whole thing?
> you are right RT ws useless because MS are retarded they waited waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long to decide to get intot he tablet OS, and app store game
> they are just way too far behind to ever catch up
> now that RT is finally gone they should just  kill off metro an their  doomed app store as well put it out of its misery once and for all
> ...


Remember also the i3 and i5 are much weaker in tablets and laptops due to energy.

Also you are wrong about the android on windows tablet part as since they use x86 it won't run many android os apps since they are for arm

But yeah windows will never run great on a tablet since it isn't made for tablets. Rather it needs a unique os that actually has apps,programs and what not


----------



## weatMod (Mar 16, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Remember also the i3 and i5 are much weaker in tablets and laptops due to energy.
> 
> Also you are wrong about the android on windows tablet part as since they use x86 it won't run many android os apps since they are for arm
> 
> But yeah windows will never run great on a tablet since it isn't made for tablets. Rather it needs a unique os that actually has apps,programs and what not


 
yeahs that what i said android apps probably wont run good, you need to use a program like bluestack to do it but i have no idea on performance or compatibility
also i was talking about the old RT windows tablets that have RT which i think are arm the  regular windows  tablets that run full windows are x86


----------



## PityOnU (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow, lots of MS hate in this thread.

Mind you, that's to be expected. It is a ChromeOS thread after all.

The new Pixel sounds pretty awesome, btw.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 16, 2015)

PityOnU said:


> Wow, lots of MS hate in this thread.
> 
> Mind you, that's to be expected. It is a ChromeOS thread after all.
> 
> The new Pixel sounds pretty awesome, btw.


 
well to be fair i still use MS windows but i HATE 8.1 and it runs like shit 

i never used chrome OS and no interest in doing so i hate google even more than MS
i will never use cloud based anything i don't trust it and i never will
i don't like the idea of MS trying to copy apple and google with this cloud stuff ,metro and other things the only good thing they have copied from apple is the implementation of actual brick and mortar stores where you can actually get free support, it's the only thing this company has done right
probably since win7

and google chrome runs like shit on win8.1, but google probably runs like shit on  7 now too i bet,

i noticed when i was running it on win7 that it had gotten significantly worse and slower before i switched to brand new 8.1 machine and not just chrome but pretty much all browsers since about 2011 2012 have gotten much much slower and  much worse performance with each"update" seems like performance  continues to significantly decline with each new version update  that is forcefully updated automatically i cant even use FF anymore ,

i dont what they are doig but i suspect they are putting in more and more spyware to the point it is really seriously affecting performance  firefox is the worst one and chrome has been declining really bad now as well though
i remember being able to have 5 windows open with  60 tabs in each window open and multiple browsers 
open at once and having no problems no slowdown nothing
now i have like 20 to 30 tabs open in one window and its crashing slowing down and all kinds of problems 
FF is slow its not even useable for me and chrome is not what it used to be


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 16, 2015)

PityOnU said:


> Wow, lots of MS hate in this thread.
> 
> Mind you, that's to be expected. It is a ChromeOS thread after all.
> 
> The new Pixel sounds pretty awesome, btw.


 

Pixels are always awesome but they're damned expensive (at least for me).


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> well to be fair i still use MS, i never used  chrome OS and no interest in doing so i hate google even more than MS
> i will never use cloud based anything i don't trust it and i never will
> i don't like the idea of MS trying to copy apple and google  with this cloud stuff ,metro and other things the only good thing they have copied from apple is the implementation of actual brick and mortar stores where you can actually get free support, it's the only thing this company has done right
> probably since  win7


Well I love android is and don't hate google (use gmail) but for me just because its Google doesn't mean I like it or hate it as it depends on the product.

Ms I do hate because of the way the company is but I still use vista a lot 

Cloud computing? I love the idea but it sucks due to the fact most companies steal privacy (except mega) and it just isn't practical


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 16, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well I love android is and don't hate google (use gmail) but for me just because its Google doesn't mean I like it or hate it as it depends on the product.
> 
> Ms I do hate because of the way the company is but I still use vista a lot
> 
> Cloud computing? I love the idea but it sucks due to the fact most companies steal privacy (except mega) and it just isn't practical


 

Why T.F. are you still using Vista? Also, how is cloud computing not practical (for you)?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 16, 2015)

Love my Acer Chromebook. Reason? I didnt want a laggy as balls android Tablet. I wanted the internet cause I havent used a computer for anything else since college. Google has everything I need. Docs, Drive for space, and the internet.



LightyKD said:


> Why T.F. are you still using Vista? Also, how is cloud computing not practical (for you)?


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 16, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Why T.F. are you still using Vista? Also, how is cloud computing not practical (for you)?


Vista? Simple my laptop is damn old and my mom didn't want to update to 7

Also cloud is practical since generally I did most of my files on the system to use rather than on could although I still is mega a lot



Bortz said:


> Love my Acer Chromebook. Reason? I didnt want a laggy as balls android Tablet. I wanted the internet cause I havent used a computer for anything else since college. Google has everything I need. Docs, Drive for space, and the internet.



Personally for me my tablet runs very fast but I can see why you'd use it since it fits your needs


----------



## weatMod (Mar 16, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well I love android is and don't hate google (use gmail) but for me just because its Google doesn't mean I like it or hate it as it depends on the product.
> 
> Ms I do hate because of the way the company is but I still use vista a lot
> 
> Cloud computing? I love the idea but it sucks due to the fact most companies steal privacy (except mega) and it just isn't practical


 
VISTA! 
masochist confirmed!
no wonder you hate it
 google has ruined everything they have touched 
they ruined youtube with linking it to plus
they ruined maps with a huge fucking piece of shit  search box obstructing half the screen that you cant even get rid of and  changing street view
drive just sucks period you cant browse it with thumbs because it' it's so fucking unuseably slow
chrome has all sorts of problems it never had before with crashing and  shockwave flash crashing all the time and scrolling not working right and being slowed to a crawl all the time
they made changes to image search results that  suck too
they are always changing shit without warning most of the time for the worse with no warning or explanation
and they have NO support for  ANY of their products ZERO! 

they  constantly delete videos and terminate YT channels on bogus complaints
 they  delete comments and lock and delete accounts  all the time
i had my accounts  deleted been locked out of gmail  and all serivces multiple times
no contact, no recourse , fuck this company serious fuck them   they are NOT to be trusted
and you cant ever contact them EVER


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> VISTA!
> masochist confirmed!
> no wonder you hate it
> google has ruined everything they have touched
> ...



To clarify, Vista isn't the issue I've also used XP a lot and have used PCs on 7 &8 

I do agree I hate how google has done to certain services  and have consider going to hide my ass email. As for search I use duckduck go


----------



## PityOnU (Mar 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> well to be fair i still use MS windows but i HATE 8.1 and it runs like shit


 
Windows 8.1 runs great for me. They made a number of small under-the-hood changes since Windows 7 that when combined end up being more than a sum of their parts. It's actually a little bit painful for me going back to Windows 7 now because it all seems so choppy and dated.



weatMod said:


> i never used chrome OS and no interest in doing so i hate google even more than MS
> i will never use cloud based anything i don't trust it and i never will
> i don't like the idea of MS trying to copy apple and google with this cloud stuff ,metro and other things the only good thing they have copied from apple is the implementation of actual brick and mortar stores where you can actually get free support, it's the only thing this company has done right
> probably since win7


 
I do agree about "the cloud" idea. I'm not sure why there is such a huge push to go back to dumb terminals reliant on a central servers like in the 60's (approximate timeframe, of course).

And yeah, the stores were certainly a long time coming.




weatMod said:


> and google chrome runs like shit on win8.1, but google probably runs like shit on 7 now too i bet,
> 
> i noticed when i was running it on win7 that it had gotten significantly worse and slower before i switched to brand new 8.1 machine and not just chrome but pretty much all browsers since about 2011 2012 have gotten much much slower and much worse performance with each"update" seems like performance continues to significantly decline with each new version update that is forcefully updated automatically i cant even use FF anymore ,
> 
> ...


 
You seem convinced that it's tracking and spyware that is making things run poorly. Trust me, it is wayyyyy easier to track/log someone's activity than it is to actually render a webpage. The slowdowns you are experiencing are probably due to the advancements of web technologies that are now able to perform fairly advanced tasks, requiring more resources. There have been steps taken to reduce the performance iompact from this - FireFox, for example, stops actively rendering a page when you switch away from the current tab.



LightyKD said:


> Pixels are always awesome but they're damned expensive (at least for me).


 
Yeah, but man, that build quality and display! So awesome. If only Windows could be shoehorned onto the damn things, I would totally buy one (and complain about an empty bank account after). Seriously, it puts so many ultrabooks to shame.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 16, 2015)

PityOnU said:


> Windows 8.1 runs great for me. They made a number of small under-the-hood changes since Windows 7 that when combined end up being more than a sum of their parts. It's actually a little bit painful for me going back to Windows 7 now because it all seems so choppy and dated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


yeah i actually would like 8.1 if it wasnt for metro ,it's just useless and fractures the whole experience, i miss the stat menu
and  creating and adding desktop shortcuts has gone absolutely  full fucking retard 

and the major problem i have with all windows is windows explorer  the fucking thing is so god damn slow it never generate and populates thumbnails when browsing folder with images, i dont what he fuck the problem is  but it's annoying as fuck and it;s total bullshit that this is ot fixed by now, also the should have animated thumbs for gifs

when you look at the obscene amount of net worth these execs have and all cash these companies are hoarding and/or tossing down the fucking turd world shithole toilet with their foundations and"philanthropy" organizations

instead of reinvesting in R&D it really pisses me off to have to deal with all these bugs when they could fix it tomorrow  if they would just pull the heads out of their asses and invest a fraction of that money in R&D and fixing shit


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> yeah i actually would like 8.1 if it wasnt for metro ,it's just useless and fractures the whole experience, i miss the stat menu
> and  creating and adding desktop shortcuts has gone absolutely  full fucking retard
> 
> and the major problem i have with all windows is windows explorer  the fucking thing is so god damn slow it never generate and populates thumbnails when browsing folder with images, i dont what he fuck the problem is  but it's annoying as fuck and it;s total bullshit that this is ot fixed by now, also the should have animated thumbs for gifs
> ...


Then gates would have less $$$ to wipe his ass with


----------



## Arras (Mar 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> yeah i actually would like 8.1 if it wasnt for metro ,it's just useless and fractures the whole experience, i miss the stat menu
> and creating and adding desktop shortcuts has gone absolutely full fucking retard
> 
> and the major problem i have with all windows is windows explorer the fucking thing is so god damn slow it never generate and populates thumbnails when browsing folder with images, i dont what he fuck the problem is but it's annoying as fuck and it;s total bullshit that this is ot fixed by now, also the should have animated thumbs for gifs
> ...


install start8/classicshell/whatever other start menu replacement programs there are and suddenly windows 8 has a perfectly functioning start menu again. (also, 'just fix it' tends to be not as easy as one may think when you're dealing with millions of lines of code. Windows Explorer is indeed more unresponsive than it probably should be though, and it still baffles me that Windows Explorer runs in the same process as the desktop and taskbar)


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 17, 2015)

Again, let's get back to *CHROME OS*. This isnt a Windows thread ppl!


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 17, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Again, let's get back to *CHROME OS*. This isnt a Windows thread ppl!


Yes indeed.

But when you talk about os it gets compared to other os systems


----------



## weatMod (Mar 17, 2015)

i dont even know what chromeOS is or why it's even needed i mean they already have android stick PC's and those run android so what the hell is chromeOS anyways? and why do they even need it? why not just base their shit off of android? why make a whole new OS? whats the difference between the 2 anyways?
i don't get it whats the point


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 17, 2015)

weatMod said:


> i dont even know what chromeOS is  or why it's even needed i mean they already have android stick PC's and those run android so what the hell is chromeOS anyways? and why do they even need it? why not just base their shit off of chrome OS why make a whole new OS? whats the difference between the 2 anyways?
> i don't get it whats the point



1. Money

2. Android is associated with phones and tabs so people would be skeptical of it on laptops or desktops

3. If android was on mobile and PC it would end up like windows 8


----------



## Lacius (Mar 17, 2015)

weatMod said:


> you just admit that the schools are too lazy to teach how to use an actual OS and too cheap to provide real computer, you are teaching them how to use inferior ssytems


It's your unsubstantiated opinion that they're inferior systems. As I've already described in detail, the Chromebooks are actually superior with regard to our needs. And it's not that we're too lazy to teach students about all of the possible computer options; it's that we're too busy teaching them other things. You know, like math, science, language arts, etc.



weatMod said:


> and because the school is too cheap to provide proper machines


Yes, because my school, like most public schools, is rolling in money and is just too cheap to arbitrarily buy Windows machines that, as I've already described, would just be middlemen between students and Google Chrome anyway. If it settles you down, my district unnecessarily spends roughly $1,000 a year on Windows volume licenses.



weatMod said:


> and you are very naive if you think that these companies are not data mining the children
> i can assure that they most certainly are all their data is being sold to the government the corporations, potential future employers


Time to break out the tin foil hat.



weatMod said:


> and i can bet your schools is signed on to common core as well


Irrelevancy aside, schools don't sign on to Common Core; states do. A quick look underneath my avatar and simple Google search would have let you know whether or not I live in a state that has adopted Common Core.


----------



## takieda (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a chromebook Acer C720 and absolutely love this little thing. It's my favorite little creativity work center, getting away from gaming, and watching TV, etc.. (Netflix works on it, I assume, but I refuse to get onto that site while I'm working). It's great to have such a good amount of battery life for such an inexpensive device, as well as the speed that ChromeOS affords.

Though I am tempted to get a larger SSD, because I do like to do basic work on my pictures, and keep them stored in case of a lack of wifi (I take sometimes up to 2000 pictures a day while out and about, so sifting through them in my off time is also a hobby of mine). Haven't tested an offline media player on it, if one exists, so can't comment there, though Pandora is great for listening while I work.

All in all, for the specific purposes I have (as a writer, primarily, and a hobbyist photographer), it has been a wonderful little escape machine, so I don't get wrapped up in gaming on my standard WinLaptop.

Though, to be fair, I would never have considered one if I couldn't use Google Docs while offline - that took a bit to get used to, but works a treat now, and when I'm hiking and get a good writers bug, I can sit down by a tree, pull out the Chromebook and write for a few hours before heading back.

I'm slightly afraid of what's going to happen in a year and a half when my 2 years of free 100GB storage is up ( though I haven't really used much more than the free 5GB yet). I'll probably just end up spending the extra yearly fee for it, as Google Drive has been invaluable for me (needing instant access to my work away from the chromebook hasn't happened often, but when I needed it, it was great to have it there, and exactly as I left it).


----------



## takieda (Mar 17, 2015)

as far as a Chromebox, I'd get one, run Chrubuntu on it, or openelec (shouldn't be a big deal on that end), then use it as a player for Kodi (previously known as XBMC), but there are more efficient methods for getting a good HTPC.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> 1. Money
> 
> 2. Android is associated with phones and tabs so people would be skeptical of it on laptops or desktops
> 
> 3. If android was on mobile and PC it would end up like windows 8


 

I totally agree with number 3. I like Apple and Google's current approach to computing. the "mobile" OS should ALWAYS be different than the home OS. Chrome OS is just better suited for at home use. Right now, a major issue I'm having with Chrome OS is the damn Google Drive syncing. It's to the point that I'm no longer using Drive from the file browser and will only use Drive via the web app. I got tire of it placing files offline that i didn't want there. Hell, out of 16 GB you only get access to roughly 9 of it. I don't want that sucked up by files that just shouldn't be local.


----------



## takieda (Mar 17, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I totally agree with number 3. I like Apple and Google's current approach to computing. the "mobile" OS should ALWAYS be different than the home OS. Chrome OS is just better suited for at home use. Right now, a major issue I'm having with Chrome OS is the damn Google Drive syncing. It's to the point that I'm no longer using Drive from the file browser and will only use Drive via the web app. I got tire of it placing files offline that i didn't want there. Hell, out of 16 GB you only get access to roughly 9 of it. I don't want that sucked up by files that just shouldn't be local.


 
Haven't personally experienced that issue myself, but then most of my stuff is either kept on the camera card, or synced offline and online simultaneously anyway (either writing or pictures for me).

My only real problem with my Chromebook is the proliferation of "apps" that are overglorified links to the online website - that's why I have a bookmarks toolbar - HATE those "apps." I actively one star any app like that.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 17, 2015)

takieda said:


> Haven't personally experienced that issue myself, but then most of my stuff is either kept on the camera card, or synced offline and online simultaneously anyway (either writing or pictures for me).
> 
> My only real problem with my Chromebook is the proliferation of "apps" that are overglorified links to the online website - that's why I have a bookmarks toolbar - HATE those "apps." I actively one star any app like that.


 

I don't mind those type of apps if the site is truly a web app, I.E. Google Drive or Sumo Paint. I would like to see more app developers from Android make a stab at creating Chrome OS versions of their products.


----------



## PityOnU (Mar 17, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I totally agree with number 3. I like Apple and Google's current approach to computing. the "mobile" OS should ALWAYS be different than the home OS. Chrome OS is just better suited for at home use.


 


RevPokemon said:


> If android was on mobile and PC it would end up like windows 8


 

I actually strongly disagree with this. I have absolutely no idea who made the call to make a whole new OS instead of just making a branch of Android. It would have been so much simpler (and useful for end users) to just make a desktop optimized launcher and system UI for Android tjan to create a whole new OS and API from scratch. They even already have all the hooks in place on the Play Store to check if a device is using a touchscreen or not.

WTF guys.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 17, 2015)

PityOnU said:


> I actually strongly disagree with this. I have absolutely no idea who made the call to make a whole new OS instead of just making a branch of Android. It would have been so much simpler (and useful for end users) to just make a desktop optimized launcher and system UI for Android tjan to create a whole new OS and API from scratch. They even already have all the hooks in place on the Play Store to check if a device is using a touchscreen or not.
> 
> WTF guys.


 

You could say the same about Apple but to me a OS is just as much about the philosophy. The same is true with game consoles. I want a OS dedicated to the dsktop, not a mobile OS edited to work on a desktop.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 17, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> You could say the same about Apple but to me a OS is just as much about the philosophy. The same is true with game consoles. I want a OS dedicated to the dsktop, not a mobile OS edited to work on a desktop.


Plus android systems are mainly arm and desktops/laptops are x86


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Plus android systems are mainly arm and desktops/laptops are x86


 

Exactly and lets be blunt, Android x86 kinda sucks. There are plenty of good apps that just wont run on it.


----------



## ody81 (Mar 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Personally I feel that I like Chromebooks but for myself they aren't worth the price when for a bit more you can get a windows with more features. Now I don't have a problem with chrome books but they don't suit me needs


 

Yeah screw the chromebooks, I get soooo much enjoyment from my toshiba encore and that's a cheap as chips win 8 tablet. Get windows and while you're at it, grab the win 10 tech preview.

Android's great in you're palm on a phone but the living room's a different beast. I'm sure android WILL be a powerhouse for living room HTPC/Gaming one day, but not today.
As for style: I've used many an android and many a custom kernel, they're not real stylish gui-wise and a litttle cumbersome to noobs at an house party too.

Windows 8/10 tab/laptop + Kodi & Steam and you're set.


----------



## ody81 (Mar 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Because to simply put it, Windows 8 may not work great on tablets due to specs but it is better than the faster RT because RT has always been mediocre due to lack of support.


 

From experience Windows 8 works fantastic on tablets bar a couple of issues. I recently went to Win 10 on my tablet (tech savvy only, bring an otg for emergencies) and all those problems are gone, yay! The system maintenance was a little off in win 8.


----------



## PityOnU (Mar 17, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> You could say the same about Apple but to me a OS is just as much about the philosophy. The same is true with game consoles. I want a OS dedicated to the dsktop, not a mobile OS edited to work on a desktop.


You're speaking as if there is a large distinction between the two. There really isn't anymore. Android uses the same kernel as every other Linux distribution. Windows, Windows Phone, and Xbox all run on the same kernel now.


LightyKD said:


> Exactly and lets be blunt, Android x86 kinda sucks. There are plenty of good apps that just wont run on it.


Not really. I have a Dell Venue 8, which is Android on an Intel Atom. I haven't encountered any issues with any apps. In fact, that's kind of the point of a Java Virtual Machine. Further, it's not like there aren't any ARM Chromebooks....


ody81 said:


> From experience Windows 8 works fantastic on tablets bar a couple of issues. I recently went to Win 10 on my tablet (tech savvy only, bring an otg for emergencies) and all those problems are gone, yay! The system maintenance was a little off in win 8.


They said they were going to do an overhaul of Windows update, which is long overdue. What improvements have you noticed?



Also, staying on topic, I have an Asus Chromebox - the one with the Intel Celeron processor. I've actually converted it into a OpenELEC HTPC. Running great so far!


----------



## Flame (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm going to buy a chromebook soon, a Toshiba Chromebook 2 but the problem is that in the UK none to be found.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 17, 2015)

Rugged Chromebooks for K-12 for the win!

http://www.everythingmobile.rocks/2015/03/rgs-introduces-rgs-education-chromebook.html


----------



## ilman (Mar 17, 2015)

Quick question to those who have Chromebooks.
How are they in terms of programming? Do they have any IDEs like in Windows or do you have to compile your stuff kinda like in Linux? Or are they purely cloud-based without any kind of local applications?
I'm asking this, because I'll be going to uni next year and my current laptop (Lenovo Y580) is both very bulky and starting to feel outdated, so I might need a replacement by that time. My only other potential choice would be a cheap Windows 8 tablet.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 18, 2015)

From Google

*TUESDAY, MARCH 17, 2015*

*Beta Channel Update for Chrome OS*
_The Beta channel has been updated to 42.0.2311.41 (Platform version: 6812.34.0) for all Chrome OS devices except Pixel, Acer Chromebox CXI, LG Chromebase, Asus Chromebox, Dell Chromebox, HP Chromebox, HP Chromebook 14, Toshiba Chromebook, Acer C720, Dell Chromebook 11. This build contains a number of bug fixes, security updates and feature enhancements. Systems will be receiving updates over the next several days._

_Some highlights of these changes are:_
_The ability to pin your favorite apps to their shelf_
_Files app has implemented Material Design_
_Support for password-protected zip files_
_Updated calculator app_

_If you find new issues, please let us know by visiting our forum or filing a bug. Interested in switching channels? Find out how. You can submit feedback using ‘Report an issue...’ in the Chrome menu (3 horizontal bars in the upper right corner of the browser)._


_Matthew Yuan_

Google ChromeSucks that my ASUS Chromebox will not be updated today 


BTW, Anyone having issues with torrents in Chrome OS? JS Torrent is a pain in the ass.


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 1, 2015)

A lot happened in the world of Chrome OS today! First, let me introduce you to the Chromebit, a new, $99.99 Chrome OS PC on a stick!







The OMG! Chrome article can be found here: http://www.omgchrome.com/chromebit-a-99-chrome-pc-the-size-of-a-chromecast/

Next up are a pair of Chromebooks that are being sold for $149.99

The Hisense model:




The Haer model:





Both feature

*Rockchip RK3288 Quadcore processor @ 1.8 GHz*
*2GB RAM*
*16GB eMMC Flash Storage*
*Bluetooth, Micro SD slot & 1.3mp camera*
The Hisense model has 8 hours of battery life and goes for a sleeker design while the Haer model features 10 hours of battery life.


----------



## Flame (May 3, 2015)

so i brought the chromebook and typing this in the chromebook... YAY!


any chrome extensions or apps i should be aware of?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 4, 2015)

Flame said:


> so i brought the chromebook and typing this in the chromebook... YAY!
> 
> 
> any chrome extensions or apps i should be aware of?


Dualboot ubuntu


----------



## Flame (May 4, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Dualboot ubuntu


 

i was planning to use crouton


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 4, 2015)

With the limited resources the chrome devices have, you're better off dualbooting. I found that out the hard way. Even though chromeOS is superlighhtweight, when chromeOs and ubuntu are running on top of eachother it really bogs things down...


----------



## Flame (May 4, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> With the limited resources the chrome devices have, you're better off dualbooting. I found that out the hard way. Even though chromeOS is superlighhtweight, when chromeOs and ubuntu are running on top of eachother it really bogs things down...


 

how does it work?

will i lose the update feature of a chromebook? will i need to install dual boot every time?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 5, 2015)

I'm honest;ly not 100 % sure as I haven't set up dual boot myself yet, but I would imagine it would set up two completely seperate partitions like one normally would on anyother pc. If everything is completely seperate, ChromeOS should still update np. I strongly suggest doing some research before diving right in howeveer


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I'm honest;ly not 100 % sure as I haven't set up dual boot myself yet, but I would imagine it would set up two completely seperate partitions like one normally would on anyother pc. If everything is completely seperate, ChromeOS should still update np. I strongly suggest doing some research before diving right in howeveer


 

I once did a dual boot or sorts, Chrome OS and Ubuntu, of course, there is a 64-bit optimized version of Ubuntu for Chromebooks, I can't seem to remember the name of it off the top of my head, and is a somewhat tedious process.

http://lifehacker.com/how-to-install-linux-on-a-chromebook-and-unlock-its-ful-509039343


----------



## LightyKD (May 5, 2015)

Flame said:


> so i brought the chromebook and typing this in the chromebook... YAY!
> 
> 
> any chrome extensions or apps i should be aware of?




Grab yourself a copy of JS Torrent. Sadly it's the only decent torrent client for Chrome OS. Just DONT pay for it. It's not worth the three dollars, the developers have yet to add any improvements and are basically resting on their laurels because they're the "only game in town".


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Grab yourself a copy of JS Torrent. Sadly it's the only decent torrent client for Chrome OS. Just DONT pay for it. It's not worth the three dollars, the developers have yet to add any improvements and are basically resting on their laurels because they're the "only game in town".


 

But what can you do with torrents on a limited OS like Chrome? You can't really even run any real .exes on there. Chromebooks don't have much space for big files though, right?


----------



## LightyKD (May 6, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> But what can you do with torrents on a limited OS like Chrome? You can't really even run any real .exes on there. Chromebooks don't have much space for big files though, right?


 

I have an external hard drive connected to my Chromebox. It's just as limited for space as any game console would be. That means if you have a big HDD, use it. Also, torrents aren't just for programs, you can still get TV shows, movies and music that way as well. Not to mention if you into Wii modding, you can still get your "necessary files" via torrents and transfer to your "WBFS" drive (provided that drive isn't formatted to WBFS lol). With all of that said, JS Torrent is good for the occasional "one off" file. If you want a whole TV season or more then 3 simultaneous torrents, you might have to grab a buddy's Window's computer. I really hope the uTorrent team will port the Android version soon.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2015)

I am actually using a heavily modified Acer C7 Chromebook. Chrome OS was pretty awesome when I used it, but I bought my chromebook for the use of hacking it and having a project. Now it has a 320GB HDD, 4GB DD3 RAM, and the Bios were flashed with the SeaBIOS, which I have Chakra OS installed on.


----------



## LightyKD (May 6, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am actually using a heavily modified Acer C7 Chromebook. Chrome OS was pretty awesome when I used it, but I bought my chromebook for the use of hacking it and having a project. Now it has a 320GB HDD, 4GB DD3 RAM, and the Bios were flashed with the SeaBIOS, which I have Chakra OS installed on.


 

So many people buying Chrome computers and turning them into machines with other operating systems  "Bad Crystal, bad bad Crystal!" -Just kidding. If prices of the ASUS Chromebox drop again (they were sub $150 two months ago) I might buy a second and turn it into a Windows/Android/XBMC game console. I'm debating between the Asus Chromebox and the HP Stream Mini. Both fit my size criteria and the Stream Mini might be easier to modify but it all boils down to pricing.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> So many people buying Chrome computers and turning them into machines with other operating systems  "Bad Crystal, bad bad Crystal!" -Just kidding. If prices of the ASUS Chromebox drop again (they were sub $150 two months ago) I might buy a second and turn it into a Windows/Android/XBMC game console. I'm debating between the Asus Chromebox and the HP Stream Mini. Both fit my size criteria and the Stream Mini might be easier to modify but it all boils down to pricing.


 
Well to fair, I was intending to hack ChromeOS and improve it. But didn't get very far and quickly got bored of it. So I moved my project over to see what more I could do with it beyond Chrome OS. I ended up with something completely different.
I would like to note that my time and effort is now the reason Chakra OS is working on Chromebooks


----------



## LightyKD (May 6, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Well to fair, I was intending to hack ChromeOS and improve it. But didn't get very far and quickly got bored of it. So I moved my project over to see what more I could do with it beyond Chrome OS. I ended up with something completely different.
> I would like to note that my time and effort is now the reason Chakra OS is working on Chromebooks


 
OK, that's fair. -I wonder if Google will release a Chrome OS Beta Channel update tomorrow. So far, updates are usually on Tuesdays or Thursdays. They seriously need to add some damn native gif animation support!


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> OK, that's fair. -I wonder if Google will release a Chrome OS Beta Channel update tomorrow. So far, updates are usually on Tuesdays or Thursdays. They seriously need to add some damn native gif animation support!


 
I have been thinking abut jumping back over to ChromeOS, but I haven't finished nor even got around to testing a Chakra OS installer for it. My goal is to attempt to make more Linux Distros widely available to the Chrome family. Thus far my efforts have help Chakra OS for the most part, but my advice has branched off into helping other distros work on them.
I really want Chrome to succeed, but I also really want more attention from hackers. Because I know our efforts will help create something better.


Flame said:


> how does it work?
> 
> will i lose the update feature of a chromebook? will i need to install dual boot every time?


 
Here's a video

I have used Ubuntu on my Acer C7 with Ubuntu, both through chrubuntu and this method.  I found the Crouting method works the best without much problems and it seems to update nicely as well. It does require some configuring once set up, but it works pretty nicely.


----------



## LightyKD (May 7, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I have been thinking abut jumping back over to ChromeOS, but I haven't finished nor even got around to testing a Chakra OS installer for it. My goal is to attempt to make more Linux Distros widely available to the Chrome family. Thus far my efforts have help Chakra OS for the most part, but my advice has branched off into helping other distros work on them.
> I really want Chrome to succeed, but I also really want more attention from hackers. Because I know our efforts will help create something better.
> 
> 
> ...




Thats some pretty awesome work. I would like to see someone try Android X86 on a Chromebook/box. Looks like I'll end up being the first to really give it a go... at this rate.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Thats some pretty awesome work. I would like to see someone try Android X86 on a Chromebook/box. Looks like I'll end up being the first to really give it a go... at this rate.


Only reason is why do you want to do that when you can already use android apps on chrome os


----------



## LightyKD (May 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Only reason is why do you want to do that when you can already use android apps on chrome os


 

As stated earlier, I plan on making a hybrid Windows/Android game console so I'll need to heavy-test Android x86.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> As stated earlier, I plan on making a hybrid Windows/Android game console so I'll need to heavy-test Android x86.


OK I get it now.


----------



## LightyKD (May 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> OK I get it now.


 
Not to mention ARC Welder is far from perfect and only a select few Android apps actually work.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Not to mention ARC Welder is far from perfect and only a select few Android apps actually work.


True. 
Only issue is still x86 is perfect on android (android on chrome os arm is probably a lot better)


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Thats some pretty awesome work. I would like to see someone try Android X86 on a Chromebook/box. Looks like I'll end up being the first to really give it a go... at this rate.


 
Actually Android X86 works perfectly fine with the SeaBIOS, with the exception that the touchpad doesn't work. But a USB mouse (cordless and corded) does the job. As well, 98% of all my APPS work fine as well. 
I am still working getting the touchpad to work though, I think the kernel it has is missing the drivers i2c-i801, i2c-dev, chromeos-laptop, and cyapa. Which are all needed to make Chromebook touchpads work.
But still, flashing the SeaBIOS onto a Chromebox should make it work. Of course doing so removes ChromeOS. 
But I would like to mention the Bodhi Linux has made a Chromebook/Box compatible Linux distro, that all Chromebooks/Boxes should be able to boot into without having the flash the BIOs. http://www.bodhilinux.com/
Now my Chromebook is an older Acer C7, so I would still need to flash mine, but I do believe all later ones have the proper BIOS pre-installed to allow for USB boot.


----------



## LightyKD (May 7, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Actually Android X86 works perfectly fine with the SeaBIOS, with the exception that the touchpad doesn't work. But a USB mouse (cordless and corded) does the job. As well, 98% of all my APPS work fine as well.
> I am still working getting the touchpad to work though, I think the kernel it has is missing the drivers i2c-i801, i2c-dev, chromeos-laptop, and cyapa. Which are all needed to make Chromebook touchpads work.
> But still, flashing the SeaBIOS onto a Chromebox should make it work. Of course doing so removes ChromeOS.
> But I would like to mention the Bodhi Linux has made a Chromebook/Box compatible Linux distro, that all Chromebooks/Boxes should be able to boot into without having the flash the BIOs. http://www.bodhilinux.com/
> Now my Chromebook is an older Acer C7, so I would still need to flash mine, but I do believe all later ones have the proper BIOS pre-installed to allow for USB boot.



You are a wealth of information tonight, thank you! I'll be doing research well into next week. A major question I have is whether I want to have Android And Windows as two, side by side dual boot systems or just make the whole machine Windows with access to a Android virtual machine. I want the project to feel like any other game console and the whole Android/Windows thing will be treated like Wii U and vWii.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> You are a wealth of information tonight, thank you! I'll be doing research well into next week. A major question I have is whether I want to have Android And Windows as two, side by side dual boot systems or just make the whole machine Windows with access to a Android virtual machine. I want the project to feel like any other game console and the whole Android/Windows thing will be treated like Wii U and vWii.


 
I suggest making a back up flashdrive of Chrome OS 
https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/6002417
That way if anything goes wrong, you have a back up to fall back on.
And Windows _does_ work, but for Chromebooks, requires an external mouse and keyboard. I am not sure about the Chromebox, but the steps should be the same, which is just flashing the SeaBIOs and installing the OS like you would any other OS. Which should be as easy as following these steps
http://dak1n1.com/blog/20-asus-chromebox-fedora-20-install/
Like I said before, you do lose ChromeOS by doing so, but you do gain more OS's to use. I also suggest seeing up upgrading the storage because 16GB is ok for ChromeOS, but not much for any other OS. 
I have been working in the Chromebook community for about 2 year now, so I've learned a lot


----------



## LightyKD (May 7, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I suggest making a back up flashdrive of Chrome OS
> https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/6002417
> That way if anything goes wrong, you have a back up to fall back on.
> And Windows _does_ work, but for Chromebooks, requires an external mouse and keyboard. I am not sure about the Chromebox, but the steps should be the same, which is just flashing the SeaBIOs and installing the OS like you would any other OS. Which should be as easy as following these steps
> ...



Trust me, I'm WAY ahead of you on the Chrome OS backup. My Current Chromebox will stay a Chromebox as I enjoy computing within a Google environment as much as Apple fanboys love iOS. If I can't find an affordable HP Stream Mini before my Birthday then I'll default to getting a second ASUS Chromebox if it's cheaper.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Trust me, I'm WAY ahead of you on the Chrome OS backup. My Current Chromebox will stay a Chromebox as I enjoy computing within a Google environment as much as Apple fanboys love iOS. If I can't find an affordable HP Stream Mini before my Birthday then I'll default to getting a second ASUS Chromebox if it's cheaper.


 
Fair enough, even though mine has been flashed for over a year, I still have an up to date image just in case I go back to Chrome OS.
The only thing hold me back is my love for Chraka OS.


----------



## LightyKD (May 7, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Fair enough, even though mine has been flashed for over a year, I still have an up to date image just in case I go back to Chrome OS.
> The only thing hold me back is my love for Chraka OS.


 

Don't get me wrong, I have a few issues with Chrome OS that keeps me from being able to enjoy it completely:

- Google Drive sync sucks and tends to create multiples of files / Solution: Only use Google Drive from the website
- Videos from Google Drive take longer to load within the native file browser / Solution: Same as #1
- Custom Chrome OS apps need to be reloaded upon EVERY update or restart / Solution: Deal with it 
- Google Books App not functioning properly / Solution -  Make custom app that route to Play Books site 
- No native gif animation support in the gallery app / Solution: Drag gif to browser window.

...ironically, four of the five above issues have more of an effect on my NSFW activities than my regular work.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have a few issues with Chrome OS that keeps me from being able to enjoy it completely:
> 
> - Google Drive sync sucks and tends to create multiples of files / Solution: Only use Google Drive from the website
> - Videos from Google Drive take longer to load within the native file browser / Solution: Same as #1
> ...


 
There is one issue I had, but I am not sure if it's still there
If you delete anything, it won't regain the memory lost. So say, you delete 1GB of files, you don't regain that 1GB. I am not sure they fixed it because that was the issue I ran into that caused me to stop using ChromeOS.


----------



## LightyKD (May 7, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> There is one issue I had, but I am not sure if it's still there
> If you delete anything, it won't regain the memory lost. So say, you delete 1GB of files, you don't regain that 1GB. I am not sure they fixed it because that was the issue I ran into that caused me to stop using ChromeOS.



Now that I think about it. I think I have spotted that issue. On my Chromebox you only get access to 9 of the 16 gigs yet I'm down to 4 and I rarely ever keep anything in the internal storage. I'm using my external drive as my main storage.


----------



## BORTZ (May 7, 2015)

I bought a white Acer 11.1" chromebook. I was pretty happy with it, but once I found a tutorial to install Skype.apk, I became thrilled with it. Hands down one of my favorite devices I own right now. 

My biggest gripe is that google play music blows as a music provider.


----------



## LightyKD (May 7, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I bought a white Acer 11.1" chromebook. I was pretty happy with it, but once I found a tutorial to install Skype.apk, I became thrilled with it. Hands down one of my favorite devices I own right now.
> 
> My biggest gripe is that google play music blows as a music provider.



Play Music is fine if you're into uploading your own music. The part that sucks is that the popout player isn't as fully featured. Also it boggles me that but Music and Hangouts are split-apps with one portion as a pop out and the other as a webpage. It's fairly stupid.


----------



## BORTZ (May 7, 2015)

My biggest issue is that hack services like Grooveshark (RIP) provided me with a better listening experience than Play Music does now. Quirks, chirps, and songs randomly not being available to me blows my mind.


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Now that I think about it. I think I have spotted that issue. On my Chromebox you only get access to 9 of the 16 gigs yet I'm down to 4 and I rarely ever keep anything in the internal storage. I'm using my external drive as my main storage.


 
There's also a bug where copying from an external device to google drive, still takes up physical space on internal storage.
Oddly none of my google searches at the time pulled up these results. So I thought it was just a random bug, but it kept happening, even in the beta and unstable builds.
I did find any files physically copied or deleted within the Ubuntu part running Crouton, actually did remove it from the storage. Which tells me that it might be a bug where ChromeOS is storing the deleted or moved files in either a tmp folder or trash:/ folder and not properly emptying it or allowing the user to empty it. ChromeOS also doesn't allow the use of "Shift+Delete" to permanently delete files.
These were serious killers on my space at the time since I still had the 16GB SSD. It's pretty much the reason I swapped it out for a 320GB HDD, but also the reason I stopped using ChromeOS and started working on getting more OS's to work on the Chromebook.
I could be run though and these could be fixed by now, but I know these were big issues for me when I used to use ChromeOS.


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> There's also a bug where copying from an external device to google drive, still takes up physical space on internal storage.
> Oddly none of my google searches at the time pulled up these results. So I thought it was just a random bug, but it kept happening, even in the beta and unstable builds.
> I did find any files physically copied or deleted within the Ubuntu part running Crouton, actually did remove it from the storage. Which tells me that it might be a bug where ChromeOS is storing the deleted or moved files in either a tmp folder or trash:/ folder and not properly emptying it or allowing the user to empty it. ChromeOS also doesn't allow the use of "Shift+Delete" to permanently delete files.
> These were serious killers on my space at the time since I still had the 16GB SSD. It's pretty much the reason I swapped it out for a 320GB HDD, but also the reason I stopped using ChromeOS and started working on getting more OS's to work on the Chromebook.
> I could be run though and these could be fixed by now, but I know these were big issues for me when I used to use ChromeOS.


 

i think chrome 42 has fixed this error cause the space reappears once i delete data. tell you the truth ive only used 42 so i don't really know if this a Chromebook related error or ChromeOS.


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2015)

Oh yeah and not being able to connect my android phone and poke around the internal storage WTF


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Oh yeah and not being able to connect my android phone and poke around the internal storage WTF


 
I had to get around this bug by using Ubuntu to mount the phone first, then ChromeOS noticed it at least that's how I got it to work.


Flame said:


> i think chrome 42 has fixed this error cause the space reappears once i delete data. tell you the truth ive only used 42 so i don't really know if this a Chromebook related error or ChromeOS.


 
 Well I am glad that error was fixed or at least appears to be fixed.


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I had to get around this bug by using Ubuntu to mount the phone first, then ChromeOS noticed it at least that's how I got it to work.
> 
> 
> Well I am glad that error was fixed or at least appears to be fixed.


 
I guess it would be nice to have a few extra options when it comes to programs with ubuntu, but I dont really wanna do that just yet. Also, this is the first im hearing about linux and android playing well together.


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I guess it would be nice to have a few extra options when it comes to programs with ubuntu, but I dont really wanna do that just yet. Also, this is the first im hearing about linux and android playing well together.


 
My Galaxy S3 used to always play nice with my Linux install. The SD reader was a little slow, but it still worked pretty nicely for me.
Having Ubuntu crouton with ChromeOS is actually pretty great. Mostly because it doesn't effect the ChromeOS install and allows you to easily switch between the installs on the fly. The only issue is upgrading the distro, it's wonky, but not impossible. It's easier if you use an Ubuntu LTS install, like 14.04.


----------



## LightyKD (May 8, 2015)

FRIDAY, MAY 8, 2015

Beta Channel Update for Chrome OS
The Beta channel has been updated to 43.0.2357.52 (Platform version: 6946.38.0) for all devices. This build contains a number of bug fixes, security updates, and feature enhancements. A list of changes can be found here.

If you find new issues, please let us know by visiting our forum or filing a bug. Interested in switching channels? Find out how. You can submit feedback using ‘Report an issue...’ in the Chrome menu (3 horizontal bars in the upper right corner of the browser).

Josafat Garcia
Google Chrome
Posted at 7:40 AM Labels: Beta updates, Chrome OS No comments﻿

Changelog is here 
https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+log/43.0.2357.31..43.0.2357.38?pretty=fuller&n=10000


----------



## Flame (May 9, 2015)

how would i go about formating a device to ext4 in my chromebook?


----------



## LightyKD (May 9, 2015)

Flame said:


> how would i go about formating a device to ext4 in my chromebook?


 

If you're talking about formatting a USB device or SD card from your Chrome OS device...there is no "manual" formatting of devices in Chrome OS.


----------



## Flame (May 10, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> If you're talking about formatting a USB device or SD card from your Chrome OS device...there is no "manual" formatting of devices in Chrome OS.


 

damn.


----------



## LightyKD (May 14, 2015)

WEDNESDAY, MAY 13, 2015

Dev Channel Update for Chrome OS
The Dev channel has been updated to 44.0.2398.3 (Platform version: 7060.0.0, 7060.1.0) for all Chrome OS devices. This build contains a number of bug fixes, security updates and feature enhancements. A list of changes can be found here.

If you find new issues, please let us know by visiting our forum or filing a bug. Interested in switching channels? Find out how. You can submit feedback using ‘Report an issue...’ in the Chrome menu (3 horizontal bars in the upper right corner of the browser).

Dharani Govindan
Google Chrome
Posted at 9:00 AM Labels: Chrome OS, Dev updates No comments﻿

----------------------------------------

THURSDAY, MAY 14, 2015

Beta Channel Update for Chrome OS
The Beta channel has been updated to 43.0.2357.65 (Platform version: 6946.44.0) for all devices except Samsung Series 5 550, HP Pavilion 14, Acer C7 Chromebook and Samsung Chromebox Series 3. This build contains a number of bug fixes, security updates, and feature enhancements. A list of changes can be found here.

If you find new issues, please let us know by visiting our forum or filing a bug. Interested in switching channels? Find out how. You can submit feedback using ‘Report an issue...’ in the Chrome menu (3 horizontal bars in the upper right corner of the browser).

Josafat Garcia
Google Chrome

------------------------------------

Changelog here: https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+log/43.0.2357.38..43.0.2357.44?pretty=fuller&n=10000


----------



## LightyKD (May 28, 2015)

Here we are, roughly an hour before Google I/O kicks off and we have a new Chrome OS Beta Channel update!




*THURSDAY, MAY 28, 2015*

*Beta Channel Update for Chrome OS*

The Beta channel has been updated to 43.0.2357.81 (Platform version: 6946.55.0) for all devices. This build contains a number of bug fixes, security updates, and feature enhancements. A list of changes can be found *here*.

If you find new issues, please let us know by visiting our *forum* or *filing a bug*. Interested in switching channels? *Find out how*. You can submit feedback using ‘Report an issue...’ in the Chrome menu (3 horizontal bars in the upper right corner of the browser).

Josafat Garcia
Google Chrome

You can watch Google I/O 2015 here
​


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 3, 2015)

*Stable Channel Update for Chrome OS*

The Stable channel has been updated to 43.0.2357.81 (Platform version: 6946.55.0) for all devices. This build contains a number of bug fixes, security updates, and feature enhancements. Systems will be receiving updates over the next several days.

Some highlights of these changes are:

Autofill settings for credit cards from Google Wallet
Enable always-on "OK Google" from anywhere when screen is unlocked on new Chromebook Pixel
Physical keyboard auto correction
Material design for Virtual keyboard UI

If you find new issues, please let us know by visiting our forum or filing a bug. Interested in switching channels? Find out how. You can submit feedback using ‘Report an issue...’ in the Chrome menu (3 horizontal bars in the upper right corner of the browser).

Josafat Garcia
Google Chrome

Also in the lovely world of Chrome OS

*... NEW CHROMEBOX!!!*







I am SO jealous because I LOVE devices in white! I already have the 2014 Asus Chrombox and it's lovely . Here i a quick rundown of this new box

*Asus Chromebox CN62*
The first Asus Chromebox launched in 2014 and featured a 4th-gen, Intel Haswell processor. This year the company is introducing a new model with a 5th-gen “Broadwell” processor.

Asus says the Chromebox CN62 supports 4K video playback, features 802.11ac WiFi, and uses just 6 watts of power while idle.  (Quoted from liliputing: http://liliputing.com/2015/06/asus-...eup-new-chromebox-vivopc-vivomini-models.html )


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2015)

so they was a rumor going around that chromeOS and android might be merged....


please google dont do the mistake of MS and force a Mobile OS down our throats.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2015)

Flame said:


> so they was a rumor going around that chromeOS and android might be merged....
> 
> 
> please google dont do the mistake of MS and force a Mobile OS down our throats.


Well if they keep the OS the same, but allow ChromeOS users to install Android apps, that would actually be a good thing. There are tons of Android apps, but not that many ChromeOS apps. Plus it would allow native Skype for once, now all they need is Steam.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 31, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Well if they keep the OS the same, but allow ChromeOS users to install Android apps, that would actually be a good thing. There are tons of Android apps, but not that many ChromeOS apps. Plus it would allow native Skype for once, now all they need is Steam.



I'm sure that's where things are headed. The pipe has already been laid (no pun intended  ) now it's time for Google to fine tune how Android apps will work on Chrome OS. For Pete's sake I need a damn decent torrent client for my Chroembox!

EDIT: BTW it was confirmed that there will be no OS merger.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Well if they keep the OS the same, but allow ChromeOS users to install Android apps, that would actually be a good thing. There are tons of Android apps, but not that many ChromeOS apps. Plus it would allow native Skype for once, now all they need is Steam.



yeah, we already can using ARChon runtime... its not perfect but hey..


you can run steam too though crouton, but chromebook isnt really built for steam..




LightyKD said:


> I'm sure that's where things are headed. The pipe has already been laid (no pun intended  ) now it's time for Google to fine tune how Android apps will work on Chrome OS. For Pete's sake I need a damn decent torrent client for my Chroembox!
> 
> EDIT: BTW it was confirmed that there will be no OS merger.




why dont you just use crouton setup and one of the millions of good torrent clients for Linux.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2015)

Flame said:


> yeah, we already can using ARChon runtime... its not perfect but hey..
> 
> 
> you can run steam too though crouton, but chromebook isnt really built for steam..


I used to use crouton all the time for my steam games. Most of them run pretty well on my Acer C7. But I've since moved away from ChromeOS and started using other Linux disros on my Chromebook using the SeaBIOs flash. ChromeOS was sold, but I found myself bouncing back to Ubunu more than using it, so I just did away with it ChromeOS. Until they make a proper Skype client, I won't use ChromeOS.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I used to use crouton all the time for my steam games. Most of them run pretty well on my Acer C7. But I've since moved away from ChromeOS and started using other Linux disros on my Chromebook using the SeaBIOs flash. ChromeOS was sold, but I found myself bouncing back to Ubunu more than using it, so I just did away with it ChromeOS. Until they make a proper Skype client, I won't use ChromeOS.



Crystal imo i think you should have done your homework better cause if you want steam and skype. you should have brought a laptop good specs with no OS and install what stuff you want.. messing with stuff like BIOS and all that takes some balls.

but hey thats my opinion.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2015)

Flame said:


> Crystal imo i think you should have done your homework better cause if you want steam and skype. you should have brought a laptop good specs with no OS and install what stuff you want.. messing with stuff like BIOS and all that takes some balls.
> 
> but hey thats my opinion.


My intentions when I bought this Chromebook wasn't for gaming, it was to see what I could do to it. I bought for the sole purpose of hacking the shit out of it and seeing what I could accomplish. I bought it because I wanted a project and test my skills, so I bought a cheap 200$ chromebook as a starting project. It was intended to be a throwaway project once I got bored of it, but then my boyfriend lost his job, so now I am stuck with it. Steam was a side project  for the main project, just something I do on the side as I fuck around with it and not getting seriously invested into. I am not a PC gamer, so I don't have many PC games, but the ones I do have run just fine.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 25, 2017)

Bringing this thing back from the dead. I moved on to a Chromebook Flip and I swear it's amazing to have Android apps blended in with Chrome OS!


----------



## MrMcTiller (Oct 25, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Anyone here using a Chromebook or Chromebox? I plan to get a Chromebox soon but I wanted to see other impressions. I already have a good idea of what I'm getting into and I want a complete Google environment in my home. I just like seeing the thoughts of others when it comes to hardware.


I am using a Chromebook.... It is garbage! I like Computers that can play GMod. Anyway, if you want a Chromebook/Chromebox I wouldn't know that to get.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 25, 2017)

MrMcTiller said:


> I am using a Chromebook.... It is garbage! I like Computers that can play GMod. Anyway, if you want a Chromebook/Chromebox I wouldn't know that to get.



Read the post above you. Ive been using Chrome OS computers for a few years now. Also I would never turn back to Windows for personal computing. I use Windows for Steam gaming but NOT for web browsing and productivity.


----------



## Originality (Oct 29, 2017)

I’ve fixed a couple Chromebooks now so I’m a little more acquainted than I was 2 years ago, but I still don’t like them. It just feels like only half an OS to me. Instead I’ve been using a MacBook as my primary laptop for the last year (and my Windows Desktop for gaming and virtualisation) and I’m finding that both have their strengths and weaknesses.

That said, I can no longer fault anybody’s opinion of Chromebooks. They are certainly viable for light computing.


----------

